# Moving Babies



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Hey hello.
My babies are nearly a week old and doing really well but are in a small two story cage with the nest getting soggy with condensation. I have just made a RUB 60 ltrs and want to move mum and her three babies into it ASAP.

Is this too early to move them, I'm just concerned that they might get tumbled down the tube and get stuck.

What have others found when moving a nest of youngins. Thanks


----------



## Rissy (May 24, 2009)

Well, I have done it. I lifted the whole of the bedding and put it under an igloo, just throwing away the worst of the bedding. I sprinkled the new RUB with litter from the old cage, and Mum's really enjoying it. She's popped back in to the kids a couple of times and then out again for more eating and drinking.But basically seems settled. I have also attached a wheel to the side of the RUB, so will see how that works out. Mine cost $12 NZ , then $8 each for a bottle and a wheel. I just want to thank Woodland Mousery again for this awesome idea.


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

yes I've moved Mum, babies and nest (as in-tact as you can manage!) problem free - just take as much of their existing bedding with you so it's not totally foreign to them, you can change this over a little bit at a time


----------

